# Review - Ashton Artisan's Blend.



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

I would say this is one of my favourite blends now.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Thank you for all your reviews.
I'm a new pipesmoker and I think I'll try this Ashton blend.


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Joe Sticks said:


> Thank you for all your reviews.
> I'm a new pipesmoker and I think I'll try this Ashton blend.


Anytime. I like doing them and hope people like watching them.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I'd love to hear what are your top favorite 5 or 6 (or whatever number you'd prefer to list) pipe blends that are widely available.
(I understand that many local shops put their own blends together & these are only offered over the counter.) Thanks !


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Joe Sticks said:


> I'd love to hear what are your top favorite 5 or 6 (or whatever number you'd prefer to list) pipe blends that are widely available.
> (I understand that many local shops put their own blends together & these are only offered over the counter.) Thanks !


I'll have to have a think. Can easily do my top 5 of general blends.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Joe Sticks said:


> I'd love to hear what are your top favorite 5 or 6 (or whatever number you'd prefer to list) pipe blends that are widely available.
> (I understand that many local shops put their own blends together & these are only offered over the counter.) Thanks !


It's up on youtube now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

